# Automatikschwimmweste 275N



## Bellyboatangler (30. Oktober 2003)

Suche eine gute 275 N Automatikschwimmweste. Sie sollte ganz einfach verarbeitet sein und mehr nicht. Will keine mit dicken Metallbeschlägen ect.. Meine Familie und meine Freunde wollen zusammenlegen und dann darf ich mir so eine geile Schwimmweste aussuchen. Nur ich möchte ein ganz einfaches Modell, so wie das von Niemeyer 150 N Modell für 50 €. Bitte nennt mir Hersteller und Modellname und den Preis und am besten noch den Händler, wo ich das gute Stück bekommen kann!

Will endlich meine Orangefarbene FESTSTOFFWESTE an den Nadel hängen und evtl. für einen guten Zweck vescheuern!  Bekomme von der farbe immer Kopfschmerzen!:q :q :q


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2003)

bei 275N werden 50Euro wohl kaum drinn sein

bei Compass24 gibt es die "Compass `Proffesional`275" für 99€

n Kumpel hat ne Marinepool Weste mit 275N für glaub um die 80€ in HH bei Globetrotter bekommen.


----------



## Condor (31. Oktober 2003)

...ich hab die "Compass Proffesional275" für 99€ und bin hoch zufrieden damit.

Hier kannst Du sie Dir ansehn!!! 


Gruss 
Condor


----------



## Josi28 (31. Oktober 2003)

*Schwimmweste*

@Condor

Hallo!!!

Sag mal,wie viel kg trägt die Weste denn.

Mfg, Josi28


----------



## Allroundangler (31. Oktober 2003)

*in Physikheft blätter*
Ich nehme an das "N" steht für Newton dann müsste das so zu berechnen sein:    275N : 9,81= 28kg
Wenn s falsch ist verbessert mich bitte hab mich jetzt nicht richtig mit befasst nur ma kurz reingeschaut.......


----------



## Noob-Flyer (31. Oktober 2003)

Nö Allroundangler du hast Recht!

Das ist der tatsächliche Auftrieb und der reicht für Menschen bis bestimmt 150kg, genau weiß ich das  aber auch net!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Kunze (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Hier noch mal die Bedeutungen der Newton Klassifizierungen bei den Automatik - Schwimmwesten:


50 EN 393: Schwimmhilfen
Nur für gute Schwimmer geeignet. Nur für geschützte Gewässer, wo Hilfe schnell zur Stelle ist. Nicht ohnmachtsicher. Für Kinder (bis 30 kg) ungeeignet. Keine Rettungsweste!

100 EN 395: Rettungsweste
In Binnengewässern und in geschützten Revieren zu nutzen. nur eingeschränkt ohnmachtssicher (kleidungsabhängig).

150 EN 396: Rettungswesten
Für alle Gewässer. Ohnmachtssicher, jedoch eingeschränkt für Träger von schwerer wetterfester Kleidung.

275 EN 399: Rettungswesten 
Für Hochsee und extrem schwierige Bedingungen. In nahezu allen Fällen Ohnmachtssicherheit auch mit schwerer wetterfester Kleidung.

Wie gesagt, ne 150er ist ausreichend.

Die 275er für so ziehmlich alle Situationen. #h


----------



## Condor (31. Oktober 2003)

...so genau weiss ich das auch nich.
Aber dieser Link  sollte etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2003)

@Kunze 
erstklassige Erklärung danke#6

ich habe die Compass Compact in 150N für 49€...die reicht völlig


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. November 2003)

Meinte mit der einfachen von Compass 150 N für 50 € nur die Verarbeitung. Werde mir das 275 N Teil besorgen. Wenn ich nichts dafür bezahlen muß! Wieso soll ich dann mir die 150N aussuchen:q :q :q . Meine Leute wollten mir so ein Teil zu Weihnachten schenken!:z:z:z

@ all
Danke für eure Meldungen.

150 N hält ungefair 140 kg oben. 
275 N  ungefair 250kg

Sollte mich also oben halten im Notfall!


----------



## Hamsterson (1. November 2003)

@BBA
Du bist aber dünn. :q Oder sind da 2-3 Zentner Dorsche mitgerechnet? :z


----------



## Josi28 (1. November 2003)

*275n*

@Ace

Hallo!!

Sag mal wann hat Dein Kumpel die Weste denn bei Globetrotter in Hamburg geholt??

Ich war mal auf der Homepage und da steht nichts von dieser Weste. War warscheinlich im Angebot.;+ ;+ 
Aber es sind noch reichlich Angebote vorhanden.Vieleicht hole ich mir nächstes Jahr dort eine.

Mfg. Josi28:m #h


----------



## Ace (1. November 2003)

@Josi

ich müsste ihn nochmal fragen...es war im April dieses Jahr, aber ich weiss nicht in welchem Laden.
Auf der Globetrotter HP ist sie nicht zu sehen.
es ist diese hier


----------



## Josi28 (2. November 2003)

*Schwimmweste*

@Ace

Hi!!!
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Du ihn noch mal fragen würdest.
Falls es Sie noch für das Geld gibt,dann werde ich Sie mir wohl noch holen.

Ich habe gelesen das die auch wartungs bedürftig sind.
Und das Sie sich auch mal bei anderen feuchtigkeits einflüssen
auslösen können. Und so eine wartung soll um die 40 Teuros Kosten.

Mfg. Josi28


----------



## Klausi2000 (2. November 2003)

Ich hab ja auch schon überlegt solch eine Weste zu kaufen ... dann ist man wenigstens diese häßlichen Feststoffdinger los ... aber hat jemand von euch solch eine Weste schon einmal getestet ... 

Ein Kumpel hat seinen Floatinganzug im Sommer im Swimmingpool ausprobiert ... aber bsiher kenn ich nimanden der seine Automatic-Weste wirklich mal getestet hat ....

Klausi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. November 2003)

so sieht Kunze aus, wenn er aufgeblasen ist. Er trägt eine mit 275 N


----------



## Kunze (2. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ja - mir ist das vergangenes Jahr passiert.

Beim Anlegemanöver.

Eigendlich stehe ich ja immer auf und befestige das Boot am Steg.

Weil ich da zu faul war, bin ich sitzengeblieben und beugte mich 

über den Bootsrand, um das Boot festzumachen.

Bin aber mit dem mechanischen Auslöser am Bootsrand 

hängengeblieben und die Weste bließ sich auf. Ups...

Man habe ich nen Schreck bekommen.

Die sitzt dann so straff um den Hals, daß es nicht möglich ist, seine Füße zu sehen.

Ich mußte mir helfen lassen, um aus dem Boot aussteigen zu können.

Keine Sorge: Die Weste öffnet sich so oder wenn sie unter Wasser gelangt.

Ein sich Öffnen bei Regen ist auszuschließen.

Eine Überprüfung der Weste sollte alle 2 Jahre erfolgen.

Kann man fortschicken, aber günstiger ist es, wenn man das selber macht.

An der Reißleine ziehen und schaun ob sich das Dingens öffnet und aufbläßt, wie das sein sollte. 

Das wäre schon mal die Dichtheitsprüfung.

Dann logischerweise die CO2 Patrone und die Tablette erneuern.

Geht einfach und ohne große Vorkenntnisse.

Das hat mir so damals Boardie Albatros und Lengalenga erklärt. :m #h


----------



## peter II (2. November 2003)

So hab ich das bei meiner Weste auch gemacht um einfach mal zu sehen ob sie nach mehreren Jahren noch funktioniert. Da wusste ich auch noch nicht was eine neue Patrone kostet!!!!!!!!! Ich glaube ich habe 25 € oder so bezahlt. Billiger wäre es gewesen mit dem angebrachten Ventil die Weste aufzupumpen.:s


----------



## Josi28 (2. November 2003)

*275n*

Tja dann müßte man nur noch wissen wo man Sie günstig bekommt.

Mfg. Josi28


----------



## Kunze (3. November 2003)

Hallo Josi28!

99,95€. PN habe ich geschickt. #h


----------



## Klausi2000 (3. November 2003)

Lustig sieht es ja aus ...   Ist aber beruhigend zu wissen, dass es wirklich geht ... ich mein, bei "normalen" Westen ist es klar was dich trägt, die kleine Weste mit der Patrone ist da nicht so eindeutig ...

Aber kann man den eigenen Überprüfungen auch trauen oder ist es - trotz der Kosten - nicht sinnvoll die Weste doch einzuschicken o.Ä. ??

Klausi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. November 2003)

> oder ist es - trotz der Kosten - nicht sinnvoll die Weste doch einzuschicken


 ...... dann lege lieber zehn Euro drauf und Du hast eine neue Weste. Ist so...ich hab das Gefühl, damit wird das Geld verdient.....


----------



## Kunze (4. November 2003)

Hallo!

Wenn die 2 Jahre um sind und ne Prüfung wieder angebracht ist, 

werde ich mich mal gezielt und kontrolliert ins Wasser begeben.

Das einsetzen der neuen Patrone  und Tablette ist kinderleicht.

Sicher hat jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Patent was den 

Auslösemechanismus betrifft, aber da kann man ja hier im Board 

nachfragen. #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Dezember 2003)

So habe meine Schwimmweste jetzt erhalten. Das Reservekit wird nachgeliefert.


Wie baue ich die Automatik in eine Halbautomatik um? 

Habe die 275 N Compass Professionell Schwimmweste. Wo muß ich rumfummeln. Möchte nicht das sie mir mal im BB aufgeht!


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin Christian,

normalerweise sollte die nicht aufgehen, da erst die Tablette komplett aufgelöst worden sein muß! Soweit ich weiss, ist die ca 10 cm über dem unteren Ende angebracht, d.h. Du musst mit Deinem BB schon am Absaufen sein, damit die aufgeht... Und da sollte das schon so sein, oder???


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Dezember 2003)

Habe eben dran rumgefummeltund sie ist losgegangen. Muß jetzt erst auf das Reservekit warten. 30 € schon mal in den Sand gesetzt. Fängt schon mal super an!


----------



## Medo (11. Dezember 2003)

@Bellyboatangler

weiste was man mit 30 €uronen alles Diggeln kann?
Hör doch auf die einfachen Leute und hol' Dir ne'
Secumar bei a.w.n in HH-Bahrenfeld und Du hast nur 49 €uronen investiert.
Zum Tunen sei gesagt:
Man öffne den Bügelmechan.. und tausche die Tablette gegen ein Strück Holz oder Kunststoff in der gleichen Größe oder  man nimmt eine M5 Edelstahlmutter und setzt jene ein.

Willste das Geld noch reinhauen, mach das Tunen lieber jetzt.

Good Luck!!


----------



## marschel (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz,

ich hab nen Problem, mir ist der grüne Pin (Sicherheitspin am Abreißbügel) weggebrochen, nun möchte ich nur diesen 1 ct. teuren pin bis zum 28.12. haben. Hat noch irgendeiner von euch son Ding rumfliegen?

Hier nochmal nen Bild (siehe A)


----------



## gofishing (24. Dezember 2003)

@marschel

Ich habe noch einen über. Leider habe ich aber keine Zeit um am Treffen teilzunehmen. Kann vielleicht ein Boardmitglied aus Hamburg mitnehmen. der in der Innenstadt Weihnachtsgeschenke umtausch oder einkaufen geht.
Wohne St. Georg, 3 Min. vom HBF eintfernt.
Falls Du jemanden findest, PN zwecks Abholung an mich.

Frohe Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Fang am 28. sten wünsche ich Euch schon mal icm vorraus.

TL

Ralph


----------

